# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Jeux-concours] Quinzime dition - premier semestre 2018

## vermine

Le premier semestre de l'anne 2018 est termin !  ::):  Il y a dj eu une srie d'annonces en juillet afin de dresser le bilan et de rcompenser les efforts inestimables dploys par les membres du club. Il manquait cependant un classement qui vient de nous arriver et me permet ainsi de clturer cette dition avec du retard. Encore une fois, l'quipe bnvole des responsables de rubriques a pris en charge la mise en place de cette quinzime dition. Et c'est grce  leur vigilance que des erreurs ont t vites.

 ::fleche::  Le saviez-vous ?  ::-o:  Plusieurs concours ont eu lieu, tant  l'attention de l'ensemble de *la rdaction* qu'*aux membres du club*. Et oui ! Votre nom peut apparaitre dans ces listes. Et a, c'est bon.
Pour cela, il vous suffit de contribuer aux diffrents apports de ressources qui sont hberges par Developpez.com. N'hsitez pas  contacter un responsable de rubrique pour proposer vos contributions et faire vivre notre Communaut.


Jai le plaisir (j'en prends mme la responsabilit) de vous annoncer les membres laurats de chaque concours !  ::): 


*Le top des modrateurs les plus actifs :*

NoSmokingclaudeLELOUPLittleWhiteMickael Barondourouc05Philippe JOCHMANSal1_24Pierre FauconnierProgElecTf-leb


*Les responsables de rubriques les plus actifs :*

Ce sont les Community Manager et le Comit De Direction qui ont tabli la liste en examinant le travail de chaque responsable bnvole. Ils ont fait la distinction entre les responsables les plus actifs et les responsables actifs.

Voici donc la liste des responsables les plus actifs :
Mickael BaronFranois DORINchrtopheLittleWhitedourouc05djibril

Et voici la liste des responsables actifs :
Robin56gvasseur58Pierre FauconnierArkham46Alcatz-Nikopol-Hinault Romaric


*Les responsables de services les plus actifs :*

dourouc05 - LivresFranois DORIN - Magazinevermine - Jeux-Concours


*Le top des rdacteurs les plus prolifiques :*

WinjeromeLittleWhitegvasseur58Lolo78chrtopheMickael BaronElariondaktaUserSongbirdgbegreg

Les rdactions prennent en compte la rdaction proprement dte, les traductions, les Q/R de FAQ et la gabarisation des articles.


*Le top des blogueurs les plus actifs :*

gvasseur58Hinault RomaricPierre FauconnierdanielhagnoulLittleWhiteFranois DORINinformer


*Le top des newsers les plus actifs :*

dourouc05LittleWhiteMarco46verminegvasseur58Franois DORINcomtois


*Le top des uploaders les plus actifs :*

kiki29nulos


*Le top des correcteurs les plus actifs :*

f-lebClaudeLELOUPMaxy35Ced


*Pour clore cette dition, nous remercions les membres qui ont effectu des ralisations spciales :*

djibril - Maintenance des outils de rdactiondourouc05 - Meilleur veilleur d'actualitsFranois DORIN - Retour et amlioration du magazineLolo78 - Aide  la traductionNono40 - Encodage UTF-8 de l'diteur XMLWinjerome - Aide  la rdactionzoom61 - Cration des logos


Pour encourager les laurats, quelques remerciements et cadeaux symboliques qui sont trs peu compars au temps pass :

nos flicitations les plus sincres ;un trophe concours (des points en plus sur le systme de rang). 


 bientt pour de nouvelles aventures !  :;):

----------

